# need surgery



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

We are due to complete on our house sale her in the UK next friday. The removal people are takng our property over to cyprus next thursday. If this wasn't stressful enough, I'm feeling realyy ill and my doctor has diagnosed a problem with my gallbladder. He says that I will almost cerntainly need surgery! What do I do? We are due to move over to cyprus about 5th september. We don't have private health care, if it wasn't done before we move over, can I have surgery in cuprus? Any advice welcomed!!!


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Sorry you are having health problems on top of moving. You could have an operation, but I presume since it is a pre-exisisting condition then if you get private insurance it wouldn't cover it. If you do have to pay out of pocket, health care is fairly inexpensive in my opinion (compared to the US anyway). Hope this helps.


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

HI we were only here few months hubby had henia went to gen hospital reg saw surgeon few hrs later told would hear in 2 weeks 10 days later call to come for bloods ect. 4 days later had op 3 days in hospital .coverd by ehic health card.
He did vist gp in scotland when back on trip who told him to try here as it would be months in scotland.
I would come over and get yours self up there as soon as (just like you would have done if you took ill on holiday)


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

deb49 said:


> We are due to complete on our house sale her in the UK next friday. The removal people are takng our property over to cyprus next thursday. If this wasn't stressful enough, I'm feeling realyy ill and my doctor has diagnosed a problem with my gallbladder. He says that I will almost cerntainly need surgery! What do I do? We are due to move over to cyprus about 5th september. We don't have private health care, if it wasn't done before we move over, can I have surgery in cuprus? Any advice welcomed!!!


Make sure you get a EHIC (european health insurance card) and you will be covered for 2 years.
If you are retired and on a pension you are entitled to treatment anyway.

Veronica


----------



## deb49 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for you prompt responses. I ended up in hospital on tuesday night and came out today, I have had various scans and tests , the surgeon says that he will operate in 6 weeks. The problem is that we are moving over to cy in 4 weeks. I explaided this and the surgeon said that I can take my results etc with me and have it done in cy. Do you think that as the condition is pre-existing there will be a problem?
Many thanks, Debbie


----------

